# Boot sizing...



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 6, 2010)

I ordered a pair of ATAC station boots online, and I thought that I had sized them right in store, but apparently I was wrong . The hard toes on the size 9.5W shoes have a little bit too much contact with the sides and tops of my feet. 

My question is this:

Will a larger size (say 10W) give a wider *and* taller hard toe (needs to do both)? I just wanted an opinion before I return the boots and ask for the next size up.

Thanks


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Jul 7, 2010)

Eh, this was a stupid question in retrospect. Turns out I just stink at trying on boots. Went to another store and sized to 10.5 regular. You forumers can feel free to call me out on stupid questions.


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 7, 2010)

Just to answer the first question though, it depends on the brand  I know my Converse's a wider size doesn't always mean taller. And don't worry, if it's a dumb question someone here WILL call you out


----------

